# leveling my toupe saddle



## rounder (Feb 19, 2005)

I've got the toupe saddle and was wondering if someone knows how to determine the way it was designed to be level on the bike. I'd like to level it in the proper manor in which they designed the saddle but with the curvature of the saddle I don't know where to start. I actually put some miles on it with the nose and rear of the saddle level level and I just don't think that is how it was meant to be.


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

*i think how you set it up depends on what feels right.*

i have mine set up level front/rear and have not had any discomfort yet. since i'm still relatively new to this saddle, i will probably be playing around with the tilt over the next few rides but so far, level front/rear is seems right to me.

boon


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*down 2 degrees*

when i set mine up it measures 2 deg nose down when measured from nose to tail. if however you check the level from the nose through to the back of the cutout it is perfectly level. there seems to be an upturn at the back end that makes it difficult to level in the traditional manner. 

this setup works for me, but as said before, play with the position till you find what works for you.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Nose and tail level. Like a Flite, you sit in the saddle, not on top like an SLR, which BTW, is the worst saddle going for stopping blood flow in the little boy area.


----------

